

Urban Compass. Heard of it? - scheff
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/search-and-enjoy-ori-allons-next-big-thing-20130130-2djvy.html

======
steerpike
44 days ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4930652>

I think it's fairly safe to say that by the time something gets a writeup in
the Sydney Morning Herald the majority of readers of HN will already have
heard of it.

~~~
scheff
I did a HN search and nothing came up originally, I must have done it as one
word. I'm wondering if anyone has any knowledge/experience of it, other than
media hype.

I hear 'the next big thing' and immediately think 'what makes you think that?'

